# Is Pharmanabolics.com LEGIT?????



## Jamesc (Aug 10, 2006)

Do any of you crazy cats have any experience ordering, Or any other INFO about This site?

Much apreciated

James
Cheers ALL


----------



## max lift (Aug 10, 2006)

don't know but I do know if you stick with the guys that advertise on this site you will not get scammed


----------



## Cryptasm (Aug 10, 2006)

never heard of em,  all our sources are legit and proven to be, quality product, safe and reliable...  don't waist time on a questionable source, our sources are 100% legit or they wouldn't be allowed to advertise, so why not put your $$ on a sure bet instead of a questionable supplier??


----------



## Jamesc (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you guys know of any sites that use credit card payment in stead of western union????????

I hate western union "Bad Experiences"


----------



## Big A (Aug 12, 2006)

Jamesc said:
			
		

> Do you guys know of any sites that use credit card payment in stead of western union????????
> 
> I hate western union "Bad Experiences"



Click on the ivitamins banner above.


----------



## darbycamp (Jan 15, 2010)

*Four years later....*

Pharmanabolics is totally legit. And your orders get through customs 95% of the time.


----------



## moses224 (Feb 12, 2010)

definitely legit as of 3 years ago but havent dealt with them in years..stick with those you know best, ister,osc etc


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 22, 2010)

moses224 said:


> definitely legit ordered I did find there rpices a little high rather stick with [email protected] or ip


it's funny how you just checked out those prices and this thread is 4 years old and the lab named doesn't exist anymore.hmmmm......


----------

